# On Board Compressor Suggestion



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

I am going to add air bags to my truck and was wondering if their are any recommendations or reviews on some on board compressor systems. I am looking at the single path ones as I dont need side to side leveling. I like the air lift load controller model # 25592 and model # 25850 but wanted to see of anyone had experience with either. The difference only appears to be the look of the gauge and I believe one has a little higher amp draw.

As always, thanks for any help or suggestions.

Capt


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Do you need the air pressure gauge? I determined I did not and went with the Air Lift WirelessOne unit. This greatly simplified the installation as no need to route air lines into the cab or find a place to put the gauge. I use the small, wireless controller while standing back about 40' from the truck and trailer and add air until visually level. You can pre-set settings too if you have some loads you regulary carry. I have the T fitting so both sides inflate at once and I installed individual valves on each side in case of a compressor failure. Anyway, just a thought.

Link -->> Air Lift WirelessOne


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

CaptFX4 said:


> I am going to add air bags to my truck and was wondering if their are any recommendations or reviews on some on board compressor systems. I am looking at the single path ones as I dont need side to side leveling. I like the air lift load controller model # 25592 and model # 25850 but wanted to see of anyone had experience with either. The difference only appears to be the look of the gauge and I believe one has a little higher amp draw.
> 
> As always, thanks for any help or suggestions.
> 
> Capt


I had the AirLift 5000 system with on-board compressor and remote control installed on my Tundra. Personally, I would not do it any other way. I use the air system primarily for maintaining ride quality. Some concrete-section roads we've traveled on are just plain horrible: the rise at the expansion joints and their spacing relative to our truck and TT combination and speed range can make it like driving over large washboards in an M1 Abrahms tank. When we hit something like that, I take down the remote, punch it up to 35 lbs. or more if necessary and it just smooths-out. No stopping, getting out the pump and gauge, guessing how much is right, getting back in and doing the trial and error method.
The other advantage is if I want to do relatively short-range tows without messing with the WD bars, I just drop it on the hitch, plug in the power cable and hook the chains, pump up the bags and off I go. Also works great for backing at sharp angles (up and down or side to side turns) into tight camp spots...the WD bars don't limit me or scream in protest.
The other advantage of the remote system...no tubes/wires/gauges to run to the interior.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Herbicidal said:


> Do you need the air pressure gauge? I determined I did not and went with the Air Lift WirelessOne unit. This greatly simplified the installation as no need to route air lines into the cab or find a place to put the gauge. I use the small, wireless controller while standing back about 40' from the truck and trailer and add air until visually level. You can pre-set settings too if you have some loads you regulary carry. I have the T fitting so both sides inflate at once and I installed individual valves on each side in case of a compressor failure. Anyway, just a thought.
> 
> Link -->> Air Lift WirelessOne


I don't necessarily need the gauge, I just saw the price difference for wireless and was wondering what the correct set up for me would be. I take about 6 -7 trips a year anywhere from 50 - 600 miles one direction. The wireless version definately looks nice.

Where did you end up mounting the compressor?

Thanks for you reply.

Capt


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

You are quite welcome. Happy to share!

I spent some quality time laying under the truck staring up at the underbody. I knew I did not want the compressor inside - too noisy, not in the engine compartment - too hot. So the ideal spot ended up being basically underneath the feet of the drivers side, rear passenger. My goal was to protect the unit as much as possible. This location was the most recessed and was the right size to mount everything. I've gone 4 wheelin on some mild to medium level difficulty trails in Moab, UT and zero problems. Seems to be well protected from water too.

Here's a picture:


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I took the plunge and ordered some Air Bags and a Wireless One remote compressor system from Air Lift. I suggestions and input from this forum helped my decision, well that and $100 rebate was nice too.

Thanks again for the advice and I will post some pics after the install hopefully this weekend.

Capt


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i am happy with my airlift smart air wireless system...... I also have a separate on board air system that is powered by dual viar 480 compressors - also happy with them. I have used airlift ride rite bags as well as firestone air bags - both were good - no complaints


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

CaptFX4 said:


> Well I took the plunge and ordered some Air Bags and a Wireless One remote compressor system from Air Lift. I suggestions and input from this forum helped my decision, well that and $100 rebate was nice too.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice and I will post some pics after the install hopefully this weekend.
> 
> Capt


Excellent! I'm sure you will be happy with that system. And yes, the $100 rebate doesn't hurt either. My rebate check took a couple of months to show up so don't count on the money any time soon.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Today I took advantage of the weather and was able to install my Air Lift airbags and wireless one compressor. Overall time from start to finish was 4 hours. That included lunch, 3 Jack and Cokes and chasing my 3 year old around who kept taking off with my tools. Install was straight forward, just like to take my time and make everything look good. The biggest decision was where to mount the compressor. I decided to mount the compressor in the bed of my truck. There's a cap on my truck so no worries about weather. I plan on taking a piece of sheet metal to fabricate a cover so it will never be seen. Everything works great.

Again thanks to everyone for there input and help. It is greatly appreciated.

Capt


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Very nice! Glad you're happy with your decision.


----------

